# Mennonite Lake in Macon County



## Troop7 (May 8, 2012)

Has any one been to the Mennonite Lake in Macon County recently? I’m thinking about heading out there this weekend but would like to confirm it still exists before I drive down there. Any advice on fishing or even getting there would be appreciated. 

The last couple of posts on here about it were in 09 or 07. More than one lake in Middle GA has gone belly up since then…..

Jake


----------



## Troop7 (May 21, 2012)

The address is: 750 Miller Road, Montezuma, Georgia 31063

My GPS got me there. When you first arrive it is a little intimidating because you are in the middle of nowhere. All you can see is a mailbox and a dirt road. You can not see the lake. As you go down the dirt road you feel like you are rolling into someone’s driveway. Eventually you will see the lake. There is a shed on the left that should be fairly well marked with instructions on how to pay. Basically you take an envelope from the box, write down your tag, and put 3 dollars per person in the envelope. 

The lake itself is pretty sizeable for a private pond. I’d guess around 70 to 80 acres. According to the signs there are Bass, Brim, and Catfish in the lake. Limits are posted.

The lake has a boat ramp that is in “ok” condition. No problem for a jon boat or any smaller boat. While I was there someone pulled up in a 20 foot bass boat and looked to be having a really hard time putting in. 

I went on a Saturday morning and based on my limited experience the lake appears to attract plenty of fishermen. I’d say about 5 boats, and maybe 3 or 4 families fishing from the bank. This was several weeks ago. I got there around 8:30AM/9:00AM. Primo bank spots were already taken.

I did a little bank fishing and got skunked. At least one guy on a boat was nailing the fish. He appeared to have found a honey whole out there on the water. 


Bottom line: It is a good looking lake. Definitely has fish in it. Bank fishing may not be so hot but one visit is not enough to judge by.


----------



## Bust-A-Hawg (May 21, 2012)

My wife, my father and I went during that great warm weather we were having in March.  We caught a few crappie but didn't even manage a single bass.  

The water level was good and the lake which looks about 70 or 80 acres looks very fishy.

The previous post was correct, the ramp is ok but is very steep.  You can put in a jon boat or light aluminum (Tracker) type bass boat fairly easily.  The problem is taking out.  I will repeat myself...the ramp is VERY steep.  I wouldnt try putting a 21' Triton or Ranger in there unless I had 4 wheel drive to pull it out up that incline.

Good luck


----------



## 12gamag (May 21, 2012)

How is the bream and crappie fishIng? Is there any size to them?


----------



## BASS1FUN (May 21, 2012)

I fished there years ago when i worked on the base, caught plenty of bass but nothing over 3.5lbs. Caught some good bream and only one crappie by accident but it was at 1lb


----------



## TBI (Jan 9, 2019)

Is this lake still open?


----------



## Jonboater (Jan 9, 2019)

Gon did a article last year on it and I one other small lake.


----------

